# Webmail or Thunderbird



## Bubba Can Dance (Feb 12, 2006)

Our IP has been offering Email thru Windows Live Mail. Live mail is no longer supported by Microsoft and will no longer be available. They will offer Webmail or Thunderbird. We have never used either one and wonder if anyone has used either and your opinion.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

There's no reason you can't keep using Windows Live Mail if you want, although you're better off using non-Microsoft email program and browser for security reasons. The simple option is just to try the webmail for a while and see if it works for you; if you don't like it, install Thunderbird and give it a try.


----------



## Bubba Can Dance (Feb 12, 2006)

backwoodsman7 said:


> There's no reason you can't keep using Windows Live Mail if you want, although you're better off using non-Microsoft email program and browser for security reasons. The simple option is just to try the webmail for a while and see if it works for you; if you don't like it, install Thunderbird and give it a try.


Thanks for your quick response. I really do not want to change email addresses but one time due to having to notify all our contacts of new address. What non-Microsoft email program and browser do you recommend?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Bubba Can Dance said:


> I really do not want to change email addresses but one time due to having to notify all our contacts of new address.


Your ISP isn't discontinuing email service, are they? That's the only reason you'd need to change your address. Your email address doesn't change unless you get a new email account.



> What non-Microsoft email program and browser do you recommend?


Thunderbird is good, and is what I use. But again, for the sake of simplicity, I'd recommend you try the webmail first and see if it works for you. No point installing another program if you don't have to.

For browser, Firefox and Chrome are the most common; I use Firefox, but some prefer Chrome.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The current trend is away from "offline" email clients, where email is downloaded into the user's computer. The reason is security. If you view your email online then it's never really downloaded into your machine, lessening the chance to download a virus or malware.

Admittedly, I'm a dinosaur and still use POP3 email. I use Windows Live Mail and it still works fine for me. I know better, but it's how I've always done it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I like Thunderbird. I have 3 accounts linked to it and can very easily switch back and forth--much easier than any of the web based interfaces.


----------



## Bubba Can Dance (Feb 12, 2006)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Your ISP isn't discontinuing email service, are they? That's the only reason you'd need to change your address. Your email address doesn't change unless you get a new email account.
> 
> 
> Thunderbird is good, and is what I use. But again, for the sake of simplicity, I'd recommend you try the webmail first and see if it works for you. No point installing another program if you don't have to.
> ...


This is message we received:
"The Windows Live Mail client is no longer supported by Microsoft and will not receive further security updates. As Windows Live Mail is no longer a secure, supported client, troubleshooting is no longer available for this mail client"


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bubba Can Dance said:


> This is message we received:
> "The Windows Live Mail client is no longer supported by Microsoft and will not receive further security updates. As Windows Live Mail is no longer a secure, supported client, troubleshooting is no longer available for this mail client"


I'm not concerned about it.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Thunderbird is wonderful email program. It's default security and privacy protections are ideal for the average user. Nevada is much more versed in networking and computers than I am, but Live Mail is inferior in comparison to Thunderbird in my experience.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hiro said:


> Thunderbird is wonderful email program. It's default security and privacy protections are ideal for the average user. Nevada is much more versed in networking and computers than I am, but Live Mail is inferior in comparison to Thunderbird in my experience.


Functionality of Windows Live Mail is no problem for me. But I probably should take email security more seriously. I scan incoming email for viruses and malware twice; once in the email server with clamav and again in my laptop with Avast. But I could probably do better.


----------



## Bubba Can Dance (Feb 12, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Functionality of Windows Live Mail is no problem for me. But I probably should take email security more seriously. I scan incoming email for viruses and malware twice; once in the email server with clamav and again in my laptop with Avast. But I could probably do better.


Thanks for input


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

While my gmail can be read online via a web portal, I prefer using thunderbird email client. Its cross platform compatible,been using it for years. Allow offline email archival. ( I have some emails archived back to 1982). I like the email being in my control once its delivered.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bubba Can Dance said:


> This is message we received:
> "The Windows Live Mail client is no longer supported by Microsoft and will not receive further security updates. As Windows Live Mail is no longer a secure, supported client, troubleshooting is no longer available for this mail client"


My answer: Who cares? you can keep using it. Just because Microsoft no longer supports it, doesn't mean it'll stop working.

There are other choices (but you would have a new email address) I've had a yahoo email account since the 90's and a gmail account since the 00's. I also own my own domain and use that email functionality via Outlook.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I migrated from Windows Live Mail to Thunderbird yesterday. The documentation for migrating email & contacts wasn't very good, but I figured it out. As a result the migration was more trouble than it should have been.

It will take a little getting used to, but I'm fully functional and didn't lose anything.


----------



## royB (Dec 15, 2004)

I use both, Thunderbird and web mail. The real benefit to me of using Thunderbird is to have the offline storage and the ability to create archives of the webmail based product. I use Thunderbird to connect to Yahoo mail and others but this way I always have a copy. Most webmail clients do not allow any type of backup of their mail.

The threat of virus and malware are actually equivalent since anything you launch in a browser will still be in the processes of your system, not the remote webmail system, and dependent on your virus protection scheme.

The advantage of webmail is that you can use it from any machine with an internet connection.


----------

